# Costco's Kirkland Brand Environmentally Friendly Detergent



## JennaW

So I was at Costco today and noticed that they are now selling Kirkland Brand Environmentally Friendly Laundry Detergent. I didn't get too much of a chance to really look it over but wondering if anyone has used this on cloth diapers? Does it cause build up? I currently use Country Save which works great but it is really kind of expensive and since I have to use it for all my laundry, I would really prefer a less expensive option. Also, I have to make a special trip to buy Country Save which is also sort of a pain.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## JennaW

I just found an article online:

http://www.costcoconnection.com/conn.../200808/?pg=46


----------



## mamasunflwr

I just purchased it and am going to give it a try.


----------



## lab80

Let us know how it goes...DH wants to try it, so we will probably get some at the turn of the month.


----------



## apmomsocal

I've been using it for a few washes , and so far I'm relly liking it for the dipes!


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasunflwr* 
I just purchased it and am going to give it a try.

Does it list ingredients - can you share? I can't find info about it online anywhere...


----------



## JennaW

Thanks for the responses, I'm interested to see how it works. If those of you who are using it could remember to update us after you have been using it for a couple of weeks, that would be awesome. Or maybe I will just make another post in a few weeks asking for an update.


----------



## mamasunflwr

_Kirkland Signature Environmentally Laundry Detergent_
Ingredients: naturally derived cleaning agents (palm and/or coconut based surfactants), naturally dervived enzymes, natural anti-redeposition agent, natural lavender scent

I have to say that though the ingredients may be questionable, I am loving the way my clothing are coming clean, and they smell wonderful. Still reserving judgement on how well it works on the cds - giving it a few more washings before I decide, so far so good.


----------



## swd12422

Please keep us posted after a few more washes -- I'm very curious!


----------



## naturalthinker

uh-oh! I'd watch out for the enzymes!!!

If you have sensitive babies and there is *any* soap left in the diaper, then enzymes will irritate (eat) at baby's skin when the baby wets the diaper. Just something to watch out for.

I learned the hard way when my first got terrible sores when i was just starting out. - Here i thought that since the enzymes were 'natural' they were good. Not so.


----------



## mamasunflwr

naturalthinker - thanks for the heads up.


----------



## liz-hippymom

this is the detergent i use and my diapers smell horrible- i am stripping right now- i used to use all free and clear and then bio kleen and never smelled anything like this


----------



## mamasunflwr

Liz-hippymom - this is not the same detergent as the Wintree eco-friendly detergent sold at Costco. This is brand new and sold under the Kirkland name.


----------



## JennaW

Yeah, I was bummed out when I saw the enzymes. I don't want to chance it. Not sure if DD has sensitive skin because I don't use products on her but I know I do, which is why I have been so careful.

Oh well, just I'll just stick with the Country Save for now.


----------



## firespiritmelody

We just bought a bottle of this... so far, nothing really to report. Only been using it for a few days. We have had some rash the last couple of days, but i *think* that is a combo of unusually HOT weather here and a lot of poop for a few days : )

We normally buy the Ecos stuff from costco and I was worried about that because dh thought it had softener in it. But on the diaper jungle website it got a really good rating, so we might go back to that after this bottle is gone.

I'll post back in a week or so and let you know!


----------



## meesa143

Subbing! I'm curious to see if it works.


----------



## BV1162

The Kirkland Brand has a very vague ingredient list which makes me very suspect. Also my brother bought it and tried it out and he totally broke out. I know it is because of the enzymes and what ever else is in there.
I use ECOS that is sold at Costco in the Bay area. It is so wonderful! It is totally ALL natural. They only use plants!! A lot of supposed eco friendly products are not really what they say. The Kirkland brand has enzymes and also doesn't have the ingredients on the back which I always look for.
My brother usually uses the ECOS but decided to just try the Kirkland brand. He took it back and will stay with the ECOS. The ECOS has a soy softener so you don't need softener or dryer sheets and it is great for sensitive skin. You also don't have to worry about your diapers not being absorbent because it is not like the normal softeners. I know my girlfriend uses it for her baby and her diapers are fine and her baby doesn't break out either.
This stuff is great! It really works! I love it!!


----------



## BV1162

The Kirkland Brand has a very vague ingredient list which makes me very suspect. Also my brother bought it and tried it out and he totally broke out. I know it is because of the enzymes and what ever else is in there.
I use ECOS that is sold at Costco in the Bay area. It is so wonderful! It is totally ALL natural. They only use plants!! A lot of supposed eco friendly products are not really what they say. The Kirkland brand has enzymes and also doesn't have the ingredients on the back which I always look for.
My brother usually uses the ECOS but decided to just try the Kirkland brand. He took it back and will stay with the ECOS. The ECOS has a soy softener so you don't need softener or dryer sheets and it is great for sensitive skin. You also don't have to worry about your diapers not being absorbent because it is not like the normal softeners. I know my girlfriend uses it for her baby and her diapers are fine and her baby doesn't break out either.
This stuff is great! It really works! I love it!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Lovenest

Do not buy it. It made me and my son break out in a rash.
We loved ECOS, I am so mad at Costco for ditching it.


----------



## singledad408

This is one of the worst detergents for humans period (or at least the "environmentally" friendly ones. This just means that it is easily bio-degradable. I used to use it for myself and my little baby Ria, and it didn't suit here, and then I did research on it and found the answer. i am usually opposed to industrialized mainstream products anyways, and I didn't want to use Dreft. I found that GreenShield Organic works better than the ECOS because the former is hypoallergenic. AS a single dad, I can't afford to be spending time with my little one seeing her uncomfortable, so I've learned the lesson of doing all my research beforehand. When it comes to her sometimes the wallet shrinks, but in the long run it will pay off. This week i tried 7th generation for baby, it seems to be working fine but its HE size is very very small, and sometimes my nanny uses to much. the GreenShield is around 12 dollars for 200 HE loads, and we both love it, and it actually cleans the clothes as well.

I recommend using the fragrance free ones (and dropping in a sheet of some good quality sheets I really like the Mrs. Myers ones) its just the right amount of fragrance that doesn't irritate Ria, and a happy clean clothed baby, is a happy dad!


----------

